# wanting to breed, but dont know how?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Since Buddy is the little fabio (of the bird world of course) and has the voice of an angel, Daisy has started showing signs of wanting to mate (getting close to him, tail in the air, lowered body) 
However, Buddy, has NO clue what to do (that or hes playing hard to get?)

I would like to breed someday, and i know she is far too young at the moment (shes only 4 months) and that they should idealy be over a year (so no babies anytime soon thanks)

Should i seperate them? 
Leave them to do their thing knowing Buddy is in the dark about it? 
Should i even try breeding them later in the new year? (with the chance that they both are split to or have lutino in their geans and knowing breeding like to like can cause issues)

Oh the delemia :wacko:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Actually what you have is the ideal pair....if you keep Daisy that is. Breeding a pied split to lutino to a visual lutino is a GOOD thing because its not like to like. And the pied mutation will help strengthen the lutino mutation. How old is Buddy? He may be too young yet to know what to do and it takes a try or two for them to actually get it right anyways. Separating them for now would be good because Daisy is so young, but let them be where they can see and hear each other, because he may actually get the idea and try to court her eventually. My Mudflap had no idea what to do with a girl when she did that, he just copied what he saw the other boys doing and finally got it right.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy is a year old: Cinnamon Lutino
Daisy (according to the breeder) is a "Lutino pied" however im skeptical about it as she doesnt have red eyes.

Thanks for the advice  
Im going to keep them together a bit longer just to be sure, As Daisy is happier around the guys and i dont want to make her feel scared being taken away by herself.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Is the bird 100% yellow/white? I know some breeders (I believe inexperienced ones) call any bird with yellow (regardless of any brown or grey) on it a "lutino". If the bird you have is all yellow without red eyes, you would probably have a clear pied. So if she is not a visual lutino, it is impossible for her to have the lutino gene at all. If you bred her to Buddy, you would only get female lutinos. If she IS a visual lutino, it is a bad idea to breed her and Buddy, but from your statement that she doesn't have red eyes, that isn't the case.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

She is solid yellow and grey from my point of view, however her wings look as though they have some white on them.

Its not letting me attach photos at the moment, so i will have to try again later.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I also am not sure about Buddy being cinnamon lutino. I always thought those two weren't supposed to be breed together, I think it muddles the color but I'm not sure, Cheryl will know more...but I can't wait to see if Daisy is a pied or not!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I have sone photos of both buddy and Daisy, her tail has come along nicely 

With buddys mutation, we had figured it out on the fourm a while ago, it was the only sensiable mutation that fit with what he looks like.
Has darkish red eyes, and is light light light brown on his backs and wings (with the white stripe along them like you see on normal greys)

Buddy:









Daisy:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Both of them are so gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To me Daisy looks like a pied...I don't remember the difference between a light and heavy pied but I think she's a heavy pied. So there is no lutino in her, which means if you did breed them it would be easy to sex the babies because all the lutino babies would be girls.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to breed someday, However i heard that breeding "pet" birds can make them more agressive and can actually harm your bond you have with the bird.

Has anyone else had this issue or do they remain social and cuddly if you give them hteir affection everyday?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

roxy_culver is right, Daisy is a heavy pied. Very beautiful!
I'm not sure about the lutino..My lutino has a similar light brown (almost unnoticeable) wash to him with the "white" stripe. I'm doubting it is cinnamon, but someone else with more experience will have to jump in. I'm not sure if its possible that its fallow or what.
Here is one of Susanne's pictures of a cinnamon lutino, and it appears to be a much darker brown:
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Cinn-lutino-male-1.jpg


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, and on the aggression comment..YES, it can make them VERY aggressive..but this usually will ONLY last during the breeding. Once the chicks are out of the nest box, the aggression seems to disappear. 
If you expect to get all cuddly with your bird while they are nesting, you are in for a severe disappointment!
I would expect him to return to normal after that..all my birds have.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They can get more aggressive when in the box but outside of the box all mine have always asked for scritches. In fact after her first clutch, Hershey became even calmer and way more tame too. And Cinnamon, well, after we separated her and her eggs from the other birds (she kept getting chased out of her box) my hubby said (I worked a lot during this time so I didn't know what was really going on) that she only ever came out of the box when she heard me and I was the only one I flew to when she was let out for a little while everyday. But then again she's a weird bird lol.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He looks like he is possibly a cinnamon lutino...BUT, if he has no beige to his wing flights or tail he may actually be a lutino split to pearl or a lutino pearl. If he was a lutino pearl when young, he would've looked a brighter yellow with scalloping on his back. if he looked like a lutino and molted in the beige wash then, he is either cinnamon lutino, but more likly a lutino split pearl or lutino pearl.

As to Daisy, naughty girl, but young females can start to solicit a male as young as 4 months old. At this age they are like adolesents, curious and experimenting with sex.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I can post the earliest photo of Buddy i have (after 3 days with me), however its pretty darn blury because it was taken on my phone.
It looks like he was a normal lutino, no noticable scalloping that i can see in the photos or that i remember on him.

Here are some of the earliest photos of buddy i have:
(the purple on his back was the mark the breeder put on him so we knew which one he was)

























I can understand the agression while nesting, i mean there whole purpose is to protect the babies. I wouldnt mind breeding as long as they go back to their happy cuddly selves (well buddy moreso) after.

We have all heard of feral kittens/puppies who turn out basically still with that feral unsocial side even when grown up around humans, Are birds the same. Saying that, Daisy isnt hand tame but Buddy is, can the Chicks take after her and be less trustful of humans even if raised by one?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Was Daisy even hand fed? If so, they may have not even socialized her properly. I feel like the tameness with the chicks is mostly nurture although I know some birds do become more of "bird birds" than "people birds". People breed "wild" cockatiels (wild as in not tame) all the time and hand raise the chicks.

I've only bred hand fed birds though..so I don't have experience in that myself.


----------

